# Etsy...how many items do you sell in a month?



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

I opened my store last week and have sold 3 items so far...I'm just curious, for those of you who have an established store...how many items do you have listed and how many sales do you make a month? Thanks


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations on your first 3 sales! that's really good for your first week. I've only been selling on Etsy just over two months, we've made 61 sales so far...on average we make 1 sale every 2-3 days. Sometimes it's slow, other times I get up and there's a $100 order to be packed up. It really depends...


----------

